
20-year-old Military Weather Satellite Exploded in Orbit - protomyth
http://spacenews.com/20-year-old-military-weather-satellite-apparently-exploded-in-orbit/
======
Terr_
Total knee-jerk amusing tin-foil-hat theory: Somebody in the US military
wanted to test a satellite-killing system. Maybe the X37B left an orbiting
payload containing a satellite-to-satellite laser...

Seed some stealthy units ahead of time, let then linger until you need to
start taking out enemy surveillance/communications.

~~~
fit2rule
China has satellite-killing technology already deployed. This is more likely
to have been a result of that being tested than anything else ..

------
EB5
military weather satellite... weather... exploding.... yea sure... What did
they meashure the weather with??? Warheads?

Edit: I know perfectly well that sattelites carry small amaounts of fuel, but
this is just too... hmmm

